# Ursula Karven - 2011-09-04 attends a taping of 'VOX Promi Kocharena' in Cologne (7x)



## Claudia (30 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## posemuckel (27 Dez. 2021)

Da schaut sie zum Anbeissen aus.


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2021)

danke für Uschi


----------

